# 3-Envelope Pot Roast recipe...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I just have to post this simple, but great crock pot roast recipe...
Pot Roast w/ mashed potatos and green beens has always been my ultimate meal.

Three Envelope Crock Pot Roast...http://allrecipes.com/recipe/three-packet-slow-cooker-roast/


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, Schwein, I tried it, and I am not a big fan of pot roast, but found one in my freezer and tried it. Very good. Plus onions, carrots, red potatoes, turnips, etc. 

Pretty darn good, and the gravy is the best!

Thanks
R3F


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I made this today and it turned out great. Added potatoes, carrots and onion to it. Good stuff!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Made this last night... Very good!
I added potatos, carrots, 3 stalks of celery and a medium onion.
Will be eating leftovers for lunch today!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Made this today....very easy, and GOOD !


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

This recipe was made tonight and (doubled ingredients) with added potatos, onion, carrots, & loaf of garlic bread. It was great!
Especially with the teenagers (Pirhanas) in the house.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Made it the other night. This time I substituted onion soup mix for ranch dressing mix. Sure was good. Thickened gravy and put on rice!!


----------

